# sublimated removal



## designair (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi,

I had cycling short samples made and the lettering on each leg are upside down. I would like to remove this area so i can wear them as a spare if needed. It doesn't have to be perfect. When I use to airbrush deniem jackets back in the day, we would bleach the area being painted so it would give us a white underbase to work with. Didn't know if that would compromise the polyester material on the short. Any tips and/or suggestions?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Sublimation can not be removed. It will last the life of the garment.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Can't think of anything except to try to make a workaround. Every once in awhile it's our mistakes that define us and make us think outside the box.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

That's the good and the bad of sublimation.


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

designair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had cycling short samples made and the lettering on each leg are upside down. I would like to remove this area so i can wear them as a spare if needed. It doesn't have to be perfect. When I use to airbrush deniem jackets back in the day, we would bleach the area being painted so it would give us a white underbase to work with. Didn't know if that would compromise the polyester material on the short. Any tips and/or suggestions?


All i can suggest is get some poly cotton material and have it printed with whatever and hem the edge and put on like a pocket patch to cover your print.


----------

